# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  daysAvailableCounter dans  vacation request Management

## guesmi

Hello everybody
anyone can help me pleeease , in process leave request when I do the first one a leave request the currentbalance(daysAvailable) updated but the second one back to the daysAvailableInitial
For exemple daysInitialValue = 60
new request( NbreDays=5 ) --> daysAvailableCounter:60-5=55
second request (NbreDays = 3)--> daysAvailableCounter 60-3=57 shoud be do daysAvailableCounter 55-3= 52
thanks in advance
this is my process.bos
https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview...onges-19.0.bos

----------

